# Electric dehorner



## purecountrycow (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anybody used the electric dehorner that you buy at TSC. Operates on 110 volts, AC or DC. Dehorner has a 1" inner diameter. Says the horn will fall off in 4 to 6 weeks and no loss of blood. I have a 21 week old bull calf I need to get dehorned. His horns are about an 1 1/2"  long. Would that be too big for this dehorner?

Thanks


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those horns are much too big for that dehorner.   You would also not be very likely to hold him still enough to use it anyway.  Horns that size should be taken off with a "scoop" cutter.  A nasty, bloody job, but it needs to be done.  Cattle with horns are extremely dangerous.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 21, 2010)

Agreed with jhm...you should see a vet if you want his horns off.

I did my jersey steer at 7 weeks old with a rhinehart x30 and still didn't do it right...but it was my first time....


----------



## purecountrycow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah,,I plan on getting him dehorned. My question was more about the electric dehorner,,,Does it work good? Is it about the easiest one to use?

Thanks


----------



## glenolam (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a friend buy that one, but he ended up taking the calf to the vet to be dehorned so I have no idea if it works.


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have used electric dehorners for many years, and they work best if the horns are about 1/4 - 1/2 inch long.  You want to be able to get the whole horn into the hollow, and then you need to be able to burn a copper ring all the way around the horn.  If you miss even a small spot, they will have scurs, or the horn will grow crooked and possibly grow into the head of the calf.


----------

